
Dotcom’s Mega Launches To Unprecedented Demand - spdy
http://torrentfreak.com/dotcoms-mega-launches-to-unprecedented-demand-130120/
======
berlinbrown
Two things I don't do. Actually several more things. I don't do smart phones.
And I don't do downloading of illegal files, copyrighted files. Why? I don't
have to watch the next movie for free. I just don't care enough or want to
waste the bandwidth.

~~~
kenthorvath
Please excuse the bluntness, but neither of the two things you mentioned
(using smartphones and downloading illegal copies of movies) have anything to
do with Kim Dotcom or his new startup, Mega.

Your comment is therefore neither particularly relevant, nor does it
contribute to the discussion.

